# Fresh water fill from container



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi

Can anybody suggest a convenient way of freshwater fillingmy motorhome from a container?

It can be a pain sometimes to move the motorhome to a fillpoint so easier to sometimes to carry water in a container and fill from that

An inline or submersible pump seems sensible although itwould need a good flow rate to speed up the process,I am open to suggestions

Also can anybody suggest a strong but collapsible watercontainer that does not take up much room?

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated

Regards

Paul


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no better water filler than a watering can. Have a look at any site or aire and you will notice that the watering can has taken over.

Gerry


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We carry something *like this.* The one in the link is a 15L one but they are made in other sizes too. You just need a funnel then to aid the emptying into the van.

Others carry watering cans but if you are desperate for space then a collapsible may be your only option.

Phil


----------



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks, yes a watering can nice a simple
Paul


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Plastic rainwater pipe bend from your plumbers merchant. Available in various degrees of bend and fits snugly into your MH filler neck. Cheap, light, easy to stow, takes up very little room.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

this is the set up I've used for years, the red spout goes under the screw cap and the hosy thing goes on to the spout, this is then easy to place in the filler of your tank, simple
cheers 
curlyboy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have found that 10 litres is the maximum size to comfortably pour into a tank. Anything bigger is too heavy and unwieldy. I have one of the 15 litre collapsible containers but decant it into the 10 litre container first. The 10 litre one came from Halfords and has a spout for ease of filling.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

We either use a 10lt watering can or a 40lt Aquaroll with a submersible pump temporarily connected to the starter battery. 10lt or 10kg of water is about the most I want to lift in one go, so that's where the Aquaroll and pump come in handy. Assuming you've got space to carry a 40lt container that is.


A lot depends on how far the tap is away from the MH. If it's only 10m or so, then using the 10lt can isn't a problem, just keep going backwards and forwards a few times unless you have a 100lt plus tank and have let it run low - little and often springs to mind. If however the nearest tap is a long way off, then the Aqaroll comes out. 2 trips for 80lt or 8 trips with the can - hmmmm.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

25 ltr water container and a 12v whale pump = 2 mins. much quicker than watering can which I also carry for really small top ups.

Steve


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

10 ltr water can for us,
Don't go too big or the misses won't be able carry it   
Misty


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I use similar to Curlyboy, mine is a 20 litre diesel container.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Paul1234 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anybody suggest a convenient way of freshwater fillingmy motorhome from a container?
> 
> ...


Hi

I first posted this advice back in 2005/6 ...and I am still using the method today as I have yet to find a better way of filling the water tank.

A funnel made out of a small water bottle ...it will amaze you how fast it can transfer the water into the tank, once it starts to syphon into the tank you can pour the water very fast into it from your water carrier.

I use a 300ml size plastic drinks bottle (small). It needs to be a quite small bottle or the weight of the water in the bottle funnel pulls it out of the hole. If you get the size of the bottle right and the adjust the neck size of the bottle with sticky vinyl tape so that it is a tight fit into the opening you can use it hands free. I drill the cap, screw it back on and then wrap a bit of rubber inner tube around it finishing off with tape to make it a tight fit.

You will have to experiment to get the best size for you but 300 ml is optimum for me and I can pour and fill realty fast from a 5lt container or a 10lt+ bucket ( Our C&CC red "fire" bucket) :wink2:

Do give it a try ... it really works :wink2:


----------



## Paul1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

Chigman said:


> 25 ltr water container and a 12v whale pump = 2 mins. much quicker than watering can which I also carry for really small top ups.
> 
> Steve


Thanks, which Whale pump are you using?

Paul


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Doesn't have to be Whale pump. We use similar to this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-DC-Di...ansfer-Pump-/311397100661?hash=item4880b6ac75, either way you have to provide your own hose.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I was using 1 x watering can but figured that as I had 2 arms/hands, I should get another:grin2:


Now use 2 and put in c.20 litres for a tap visit. Two trips and we are sorted for an overnighter. For longer stays I fill up the water when we arrive and then just top up with one trip a day with the 2 cans for the duration of the week.


I keep a 15m water hose (for when we can get adjacent to a tap) and one of those orange, shrinkable, flexible hoses on board (for when we cant). They come in 50, 75 and 100ft (I have the 75ft one) and are superb. I got mine at a show last year and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it to anyone.


Handily they have an on/off valve at the wet end which is great for when you are done and don't want to spray water everywhere.:grin2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

alphadee said:


> Plastic rainwater pipe bend from your plumbers merchant. Available in various degrees of bend and fits snugly into your MH filler neck. Cheap, light, easy to stow, takes up very little room.


Agreed. 
We've used one for years. It's a 90 degree bend, white plastic rainwater tube connector, and is just the right outside diameter to push-fit into the outer entrance to the water filler hole on the side of the van. Cost was about a quid.

Then just tip water from any container into this angled funnel (we carry a plastic screw-top 20 litre one, which co-incidentally is just the right size to fit into the rear top-box on my little 125cc Honda Innova, so I can go foraging for water if needs be)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If anyone is looking for a 12 volt submersible pump for any motorhome application, it is worth checking this range out. Whale pumps (and others) are overpriced. These should be just as good and cheaper.

http://www.cometpumps.biz/


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I use an Aquaroll left over from my caravanning days.
It carries a decent payload of water and is easy to drag over a distance
I use it in conjunction with a submersible pump. It only takes a couple of minutes to transfer to the internal tank and three Aquarolls fill the tank up. I really got fed up with yoyoing back and forth with a watering can when we both had showers.
Of course the downside is the size of the Aquaroll does take up space, but that's what the bikerack is for!¡


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I use a 15 litre can and a plastic 80 mm elbow which pushes into the water cap surround.
I tried to upload photo but system wouldn't work.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Depending on the geometry of your MH this may work for you also.

To avoid pumps or holding containers up to the filler, we have a system using a container with a tap, which we place on the dining table(could be any surface above height of filler) and feed a length of hose from tap through window to filler. Simples.

I have done this as a test but in fact even wild camping we have never needed to do it. We carry 20lt container in the garage and I would not like to have to hold that up for long.

Geoff


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

747 said:


> If anyone is looking for a 12 volt submersible pump for any motorhome application, it is worth checking this range out. Whale pumps (and others) are overpriced. These should be just as good and cheaper.
> 
> http://www.cometpumps.biz/


I can vouch for these pumps, I had to replace ours on the caravan(now sold:laugh::laughas the dealer couldn't get a replacement from Hymer quick enough, just as good as the original Reich fitted by Hymer.

curlyboy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

already have the 12 volt external socket fitted to my van near the fresh water filling point. As I have a spare pump, I looked online for the 2 pin plug to fit it. The robbing b*****ds at Whale want over £18 for one. :surprise:

Strangely, if I buy the plug and socket together (including gaskets) it is only around £22.

Work that one out. :frown2:


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

We buy 5l containers of water from supermarket - the ones with a carry handle, and then re-use them. The neck just fits inside my filler, and I can decant about 4.5 l per container. We carry two or three, and use them instead of the tank during the winter or when travelling. I have a trolley to take them to the tap, so not too heavy, compact size, relatively cheap - ticks all the boxes except collapsable


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

IanA said:


> We buy 5l containers of water from supermarket - the ones with a carry handle, and then re-use them.


We use one of these for fresh drinking water kept inside the MH. I fill it prior to a weekend away and on longer trips from potable sources.

Mrs GMJ wont drink the water from the taps in the MH so we decant this into 2 x water container thingies (1.5 litre containers from £-land...bargain!) and keep them in the fridge. One on the go and one cooling. Works a treat:smile2:

Mind you a 2ltr bottle of water from Aldi is only 17p a go....

Graham:smile2:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Paul1234 said:


> Thanks, which Whale pump are you using?
> 
> Paul


Sorry it's a late reply Paul, only just seen this post. This is what I have but don't remember paying quite that much for it....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Whale-Sel...-Kit-GP1642-/351093314680?hash=item51becad478

Steve


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

GMJ said:


> Now use 2 and put in c.20 litres for a tap visit. Two trips and we are sorted for an overnighter.


So 2 trips at 20 litres per trip = 40 litres, for an overnighter?!?! Blimey, have you got a bath in your MH? :grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Allow 10 litres to remain in the tank, rather than have all the bottom bits in the tank waking up,plus another 5 litres for the toilet flush, that leaves 25 litres for 2 persons to wash/shower on 2 days.Plus teeth cleaning. not forgetting the washing up.Did not see if that included the important kettle filling and any cooking involving water.
So 40 litres top up, about average for some very clean people.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

But that 10 litres in the bottom of the tank will already be there, so not deductible from the 40 litres fill up for one night :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Same here

Water can

Sit there and watch him fill

And remember times gone by

And then I know

This is one great guy
Aldra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

siggie said:


> So 2 trips at 20 litres per trip = 40 litres, for an overnighter?!?! Blimey, have you got a bath in your MH? :grin2:


Please see the reply from Cabby:grin2:

Graham0


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Empty tank from start up, so yes I can include the 10 litres.would not count it in the second 40 litres refill though. Maybe they have a TUB shower.:wink2::wink2:
aldra, are you on that elderberry wine again.

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm not averse to having a few litres left over as


1) Mrs GMJ may/may not want to wash her hair (not a big issue for me)


2) A little 'en route' water is good: hand washing if a pee required; dish washing if lunch is on the hoof


3) I don't think the water gauges are THAT accurate...especially if your MH isn't absolutely on flat ground and perfectly level


4) It'll get used at some stage:smile2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Forgot to say, that nowhere does it say they use 40 litres, merely that he topped up with 40 litres and considered that enough to see them through an overnighter, rather than fill the tank.>>

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...and it was "c." as in circa 40 litres...so could be closer to 35:grin2:





Graham:smile2:


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

So much pedantry for a simple light-hearted joshing quip :surprise:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

cabby said:


> Empty tank from start up, so yes I can include the 10 litres.would not count it in the second 40 litres refill though. Maybe they have a TUB shower.:wink2::wink2:
> aldra, are you on that elderberry wine again.
> 
> cabby


Excuse me

I just like to watch my man filling up with a watering can

We don't need to move the van

And I just think I could never do that

But he just keeps going

Same at home

Cutting 8 ft hedges, Ivy clad walls, even his surgeon is in awe of him

His handshake after 8 surgeries, radiotherapy, is better than his
Our grandson a gym fanatic thinks he is awesome

But back to filling up on site

A watering can is a simple way

And I can wash my hair

Aldra


----------



## Rabbiteer (Dec 25, 2008)

I bought two pvc folding buckets from a camping shop that each hold 10L+ and a pump - cannot remember the make - that plugs in a socket near the filler. They fold up into almost nothing. Important as we have mountain bikes taking up a lot of space inside. I have never found gauges accurate to better than 25% so can fill with a predetermined quantity. As a result we now know how much is too little for any given purpose. We have a layflat hose on a reel for when we want to fill an empty tank full. We also carry 2 x 5L bottles for drinking after a mountain biking trip when we ran out of shower water then found we had nothing to drink or cook in at a very isolated place!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We carry bottled carbonated water

I never drink from the tap away or at home

We stock up on bottled water before we leave home

Because I like a special brand

Never found a good carbonated water abroad to match it

Aldra


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

A small right-angled funnel to go into the filler neck and then a 10L container full of water goes into that in less than a minute. Can't see the need for pumps, etc, when all you need is gravity.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you have or fit a 12v socket near the inlet inside a window or door, you could simply *use one of these*, I got one for the build but never got around to fitting it, much smaller than any watering can etc, and no lifting or getting wet, turn it on and leave it.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Watering can's have two you are then balanced when walking back to the van with one in each hand and you will fill the tank with nearly half the effort of one watering can.. Oh and two will fit on the foot well of the scooter, especially when we are wild camping at the side of the river Ebro in Spain, the nearest water is 3.2 miles away which is 9 trips to fill the van nearly 29 miles total which would be 58 miles with one watering can, moving the van is not an option once we are in situ, the van moves when we go after 5 or 6 weeks fishing.. 
Oh! and the water trip is brilliant there are Deer, Griffin Vultures, and all sorts of nature along the single track country road down the side of the river, then the other anglers from blighty who like to talk to somebody from the UK and ask what we are catching and what with, especially one guy on a scooter with two watering cans........

So 2 watering cans and you can have all that!..:wink2::grin2:

ray.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I always try to travel with a full fresh water tank and then top up as necessary whenever passing an available tap but there are times when pitched for a longer stay that the tank needs more water. In this case we usually just fetch 5 litres at a time often remembering to combine a walk to the loo with the task.

For some of us actually carrying bigger buckets or containers full of water back to the van can be quite difficult but not really a problem if the tap is near but what if you are pitched up a long way from an available tap and don't have storage for roller tanks or wheeled devices?

So...Anyone fancy making up a space saving foldaway backpack water carrier? It was an idea I had ages ago but never got around to making one up. I would involve converting a lightweight haversack/backpack to contain just a flexible water sack with two connections ...one pipe coming out at the top ( to indicate full) and one at the bottom for filling and emptying. With the backpack on your back you would walk to the nearest tap, connect up the filler tube and fill it up with up to say 20 litres of water ( 1 litre = 1 kilo so 20L should be ok) ) . Then with the water safely on your back instead of dangling on your arms return to the van and dump the water directly into the tank.

A second thought was to make up a Yoke as used in the past for milkmaids to carry buckets of milk...a modern lightweight version would make carrying a couple of 10 litre water buckets/containers a distance a lot easier. After thinking about this I found that someone had already thought of that and made one up <<

Dragon's Den anyone?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> I always try to travel with a full fresh water tank and then top up as necessary whenever passing an available tap but there are times when pitched for a longer stay that the tank needs more water. In this case we usually just fetch 5 litres at a time often remembering to combine a walk to the loo with the task.
> 
> ...


You'd be too late, only 2.5 ltrs but already out there.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Does anyone have a solar shower? 

This thread has given me the idea to use my solar shower. It rolls up, has a small hose , can carry 20 litres, and can be tied up to held hold the weight. 

Seems like two uses for one product.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes we use our solar shower to carry water. When wild camping abroad you never know where your next water may come from, we were short of water in Italy so to save what we had we went without a shower for a few days, the next water was a trough at the side of the road with a fresh water spring running in to it, we got the watering cans out filled up and had a shower in the van shower parked at the side of the road with the traffic whizzing past, then filled up again and on our way, opportunity taken!..

Another time in Italy we went on a lonely Sosta at the top of a hill overlooking grape vines as far as the eye could see, we were the only folk there so we stripped off and had an alfresco shower outside, Sandra with the solar shower, me with the watering can with Sandra pouring it over me while stood in the doorway of the van to gain height, must admit it was one of the most memorable showers I have had..

We never drink any water while abroad from our main tank, we always use bottled water which means we collect empty 5ltr bottles which we re fill with potable water whenever we come across some, or they can be used to weigh down the awning when you cant get pegs in the ground.. They are stored cough! chucked in the garage, after all we have a 1.5 ton payload so carrying spare water is not a problem.:wink2:

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've filled up for the odd mountain stream up in the highlands, more than once, even used the Whale pump to suck it up direct into the tank, we too NEVER drink from it, always 5ltr containers, with a taste test first before filling them as some potable taste like TCP to me.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

In our walking days we always drank from streams in the mountains

Occasionally further up we found a dead sheep in the stream

But hey we are both in our 70s

Maybe because of the dead sheep

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wool has been used as filter before > >


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We haven't got a fresh water tank in the trailer, we carry 3 X 40L Aquarolls and there is a filtered inlet on the side of the trailer which takes the standard Whale / Truma submersible pump.

We normally run on two, we use about 40L a day, more some days, but it's no problem to fill one up, even if we have to walk to the nearest tap.

In Plasmolen we were adjacent to the tap and EHU so no problem. On other sites at some shows we will have the three filled plus another couple of 25 litre containers to see us through the stay.

The Truma Crystal filter takes out any bugs or taste, never had any issues with either over the years, just change the filter each spring, having flushed the system through first.

There are bigger/better water filters available for those with sensitive taste buds.

We are debating on tanks for the Mercedes, probably won't bother.

Peter


----------

